# Augenprobleme bei Bildschirmarbeiten



## relgeitz (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab seit geraumer Zeit (März diesen Jahres) Probleme mit meinen Augen wenn ich an einem Bildschirm arbeite. Seit ich an meiner Praktikumsstelle nen neuen Monitor bekam, dieser war recht alt, und schlecht ausgestattet, jetzt dachte ich, dass kommt daher. 

also wie äußert sich das ganze. Augenringe wie nach drei durch gezecht Nächten, Müdigkeit, Augenschmerzen, Kopfweh, teilweise Tränen. Ich war schon bei zwei Augenärzten, und werde nächstes Monat zu noch einem gehen, keiner hat irgendeinen Fehler feststellen können. Keine Probleme laut Arzt, er meinte jedoch es könnte am Bildschirm liegen, dieser sollte von der Helligkeit her passen, und auch die Hertz sollten möglichst hoch sein. 

Nun arbeite ich seit diesen Monat in einer anderen Firma, und dort hab einen neueren Monitor der 75 Hertz schafft, und siehe da, es wird wirklich besser. aber ganz weg ist es nicht. kennt sich jemand von euch mit sowas aus? ich überlege aufgrund meines Problems schon länger einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen (arbeite auch viel zuhause), vll sogar einen 3D Monitor wegen den 120 Hertz. 

Eine Apothekerin meinte es kann an den Hertz liegen, da die Augen dann weniger oft blinzeln, und austrocknen, daher die Syntome. Da gibts Augentropfen dagegen, aber ich will eigentlich nicht unbedingt irgendwelche Mittelchen nehmen, und bis vor einem halben Jahr war ja noch alles völlig in Ordnung...


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2010)

Also wenn du vom Arbeitsplatz her deinen ganzen tag vorm Monitor verbringt sind 75 Hertz doch arg an der Kotzgrenze .. man sagt zwar das ist Flimmerfrei, aber für mein Gefühl reicht das auch noch nicht wenn es sich evtl noch um eine CRT Möhre handelt...

Lege alle 15  Min - 30 Min eine Augenpause ein - einfach für ein paar Minuten woanders hin gucken als auf den Bildschirm.

Wenn deine Augen so viel Bildschirmarbeit nicht abkönnen wird ich evtl auch von 3D Bildschirmen abraten - der 3D Effekt stresst dann nur noch mehr - es sei denn du willst die hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz rein für den 2D Betrieb nutzen.


----------



## relgeitz (11. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Also wenn du vom Arbeitsplatz her deinen ganzen tag vorm Monitor verbringt sind 75 Hertz doch arg an der Kotzgrenze .. man sagt zwar das ist Flimmerfrei, aber für mein Gefühl reicht das auch noch nicht wenn es sich evtl noch um eine CRT Möhre handelt...



Also ich würde sagen alle meine Monitore (Notebook. Monitor zuhause und in der Arbeit) sind TFTs mit normalen TN/Film Panel. Nur der Notebook hat zusätzlich noch LED Backlight (mit max. 60 Hertz) 

Also kann man generell sagen, je mehr Hertz desto besser? Kann bei meinem Monitor leider nur 75 Hertz max einstellen. Beim 3D Gerät war eigentlich angedacht die ganzen 120 Hertz für 2D zu nutzen, 3D gefällt mir (noch) nicht, ist einfach nicht ausgereift. Ich hab gerade gelesen, wenn man nen 120Hertz Monitor im 3D betrieb betreibt sind es eigentlich 60 Hertz, weil sich die Hertz auf aufteilen für den 3D Effekt (kA ob des stimmt). 

Wie schaut das eigentlich mit der Helligkeit aus? Auf was muss ich da achten?


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. August 2010)

Hey,
Ich habe vorher immer mit CRT Monitoren gerabeitet und gespielt biszu einem halben Tag am Stück, rein garnix. Dann auf TFT mit nur 60Herz gewechselt und siehe da :
-nach ner gewissen Zeit Augenbeschwerden, etc.....
Ich würde empfehlen wie schon gesagt zu nem 3D TFT oder wieder CRT zu greifen damit das weg geht


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (11. August 2010)

Also das mit den Kopfschmerzen hatte ich auch bei meinem neuen Monitor.
Mir kams auch immer so vor als ob das Bild flimmert. Hertz sind richtig eingestellt, aber trotzdem sah ich das Bild aus dem Augenwinkwl raus flimmern.
Den meisten fällt so etwas gar nicht auf, mir schon. 
Mein Monitor (Samsung P2450) fängt das flimmern an sobald ich die Helligkeit von 100% Absenke.
Das kann man sehen wenn man den Monitor mit ner Kamera (z.B Handy) betrachtet. Wenn ich die Helligkeit über die Systemsteuerung von der Grafikkarte regle, passiert das Nicht. 

Habe es im Laden bei verschiedenen Monitoren ausprobiert (Gerätemenü) und fast alle fangen das flimmern an.
Beim LCD Fernseher passiert dies wiederum Nicht! keine Ahnung woran das liegt, bisher konnte es mir keiner beantworten. Aber fest steht seitdem keine Kopfschmerzen!
Es ist halt wie bei Spielen, manche halten 25 fps für unspielbar , andere wiederum störts nicht die Bohne!


----------



## relgeitz (11. August 2010)

beim fernsehen und dergleichen auf weitere entfernung hab ich keine "beschwerden". auch beim zocken nicht, wenn ein spiel mal etwas langsamer läuft oder so, null problemo. wenn ich jedoch am PC arbeite (zB progge oder texte schreibe), dann wird es ganz arg, nach 8std normalen arbeitstag, komm ich mit nem dicken schädel und ner spitzen laun nach hause das meine freundin quickt. 

vll liegt es auch daran wie konzentriert man auf den monitor glotzt. das mit der helligkeit hab ich jetzt mal ausprobiert - bringt mir keine verbesserung oder verschlechterung. kA ob jetzt heller besser ist oder schlechter. hab die einstellung jetzt auch nicht lange beibehalten. generell ist mein notebook etwas dunkler, zum akku sparen.


----------



## Lexx (11. August 2010)

kann auch an der schlechten/schlampigen körperhaltung liegen, 
die durch ungeeignete büromöbel/belichtung gefördert wird.

du solltest dich mal mit arbeitsmedizinischen details von 
bildschirmarbeite(r)n befassen.

dein (haus)arzt kann dir da sicherlich (mit informationen) weiterhelfen.


----------



## Auge (12. August 2010)

Ich habe die Helligkeit aller meiner TFTs auf null runtergeschraubt.
Der Kontrast sollte auch nicht zu hoch sein.
Außerdem ist das Umgebungslicht richtig einzustellen. Ist das Fenster hinterm TFT so steht der TFT falsch. 

Zur Ergonomie kennt Herr Google eine ganze Menge:
Ergonomie: Arbeitsplatz nach Maß - Ergonomie - FOCUS Online


----------



## relgeitz (16. August 2010)

also der Artikel auf FOCUS online ist wirklich spitze, danke mal dafür. Zuhause und im Büro ist mein Arbeitplatz ergonomisch (Arbeite auch in einem Ergonomik Labor), nur mit Bildschirmeinstellungen und Spezifikationen habe ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt, und auch keiner meiner Kollegen. 

Ich dachte immer je heller desto besser, und man gewöhnt sich schon dran. Weil wer liest im Dunkeln ein Buch, ergo wer liest auf einem dunkeln Bildschirm? 

Wie erkenne ich bei einem neuen Bildschirm die Hertz? Bei den LCDs sind diese gar nicht angegeben, bei 3D sind 120Hertz denk ich Standard, und bei den Backlight LEDs sind meist nur 60 angegeben. Damit scheidet ein LED schon mal aus, wenn die nur 60 Hertz bieten, oder verhält sich das bei LEDs anderes wie bei LCDs? Wobei Backlight ja nur eine Kombination von LCD und LED ist, womit 60Hertz schon sehr mager sind. Wie gesagt, mein aktueller hat 75 Hertz, und seit ich die eingestellt habe, habe ich nur noch am Notebook Augenprobleme (bzw. nachdem ich am Notebook gearbeitet habe)


----------



## Auge (18. August 2010)

Die Hertz-Zahlen einer Röhre sind nicht vergleichbar mit denen eines TFT.
Es handelt sich um eine völlig andere Technik. Da mußt Du Dich unbedingt mal belesen.



> Weil wer liest im Dunkeln ein Buch, ergo wer liest auf einem dunkeln Bildschirm?


 
Dein Vergleich hinkt oder leuchtet Dein Buch im Dunkeln?
Du mußt unterscheiden zwischen Umgebungslicht und Helligkeit des TFTs.

Es gibt keine Einstellung, die für alle Gültigkeit hat. Jeder ist individuell verschieden.


----------



## relgeitz (19. August 2010)

Auge schrieb:


> Die Hertz-Zahlen einer Röhre sind nicht vergleichbar mit denen eines TFT.
> Es handelt sich um eine völlig andere Technik. Da mußt Du Dich unbedingt mal belesen.



Ich hab jetzt bei meinem TFT zuhause von 60 auf 75 erhöht, und muss sagen, die Probleme sind schon merklich weniger geworden, hab ich jetzt eigentlich nur noch beim notebook (max. 60 hertz). 
Wie viel Hertz hat dein ein Standard-TFT derzeit so? Mehr als 75 oder weniger so wie mein 2 monate altes notebook - hat ein LED backlight, liegt das vll daran?  

Zwecks licht. tags über hab ich natürlich normales tageslicht von hinten, hab das fenster im rücken. ist aber nicht so schlimm, weil ich ostseite sitze, und daher nur morgens wirklich sonnenlicht habe. abends probiere ich gerade mit indirekter beleuchtung herum. ist aber logischerweise viel dunkler als das tageslicht. kann man sagen dunkle umgebung = dunklerer monitor, oder dunkle umgebung = heller schirm?


----------



## Auge (19. August 2010)

Ich habe einen Dell 3008WFP auf 60 Hertz mit 2560x1600 Auflösung.



> kann man sagen dunkle umgebung = dunklerer monitor


 
Ja.



> oder dunkle umgebung = heller schirm?


 
Nein

Prüfe ob Du die Native Auflösung des TFTs eingestellt hast. Ansonsten ist es unscharf. ZU viel Kontrast bringt auch nichts.

Hier gibt es Testprogramme
PRAD | Testprogramme


----------



## Progs-ID (19. August 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> also der Artikel auf FOCUS online ist wirklich spitze, danke mal dafür. Zuhause und im Büro ist mein Arbeitplatz ergonomisch (Arbeite auch in einem Ergonomik Labor), nur mit Bildschirmeinstellungen und Spezifikationen habe ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt, und auch keiner meiner Kollegen.
> 
> Ich dachte immer je heller desto besser, und man gewöhnt sich schon dran. Weil wer liest im Dunkeln ein Buch, ergo wer liest auf einem dunkeln Bildschirm?
> 
> Wie erkenne ich bei einem neuen Bildschirm die Hertz? Bei den LCDs sind diese gar nicht angegeben, bei 3D sind 120Hertz denk ich Standard, und bei den Backlight LEDs sind meist nur 60 angegeben. Damit scheidet ein LED schon mal aus, wenn die nur 60 Hertz bieten, oder verhält sich das bei LEDs anderes wie bei LCDs? Wobei Backlight ja nur eine Kombination von LCD und LED ist, womit 60Hertz schon sehr mager sind. Wie gesagt, mein aktueller hat 75 Hertz, und seit ich die eingestellt habe, habe ich nur noch am Notebook Augenprobleme (bzw. nachdem ich am Notebook gearbeitet habe)


Das kann am Monitor liegen. Es gibt 3 verschiedene Eigenschaften die ein Monitor haben kann.


> Heutige Monitore besitzen in der Regel eine der drei folgenden Eigenschaften. All diese Eigenschaften stehen im Zusammenhang mit der Umgebung, in der das jeweilige Gerät eingesetzt wird. Eine Eigenschaft nennt sich reflexiv. Monitore dieser Art sind rückstrahlend und werden zur Energieversorgung in hellen Umgebungen eingesetzt. Eine weitere Eigenschaft wird transflektiv genannt. Monitore mit dieser Eigenschaft sind für helle und dunkle Umgebungen geeignet. Transmissive Anzeigegeräte haben einen hohen Kontrast, was bedeutet, dass solche Monitore am besten in lichtarmen Umgebungen arbeiten. Diese Eigenschaften werden bei allen Displays eingesetzt.


----------



## relgeitz (21. August 2010)

also ich hab jetzt die helligkeit etwas nach reguliert, und ja, mittlerweile gibt es keine probs mehr mit meinen alten monitor. 

ich hab mich jetzt noch mal bei den hersteller spezifikationen von neuen monitoren umgesehen. und dabei kommt kein full hd oder hd ready monitor auf mehr als 60 hertz bei eben jenen nativen auflösungen. zB wird das bei LG monitor recht genau angegeben 

liegt das an HD das einfach nicht mehr als 60 hertz möglich sind, oder an der preisspanne bis 200euro? oder sind bei HD 60 hertz nicht störend (mein fernseher erzeugt nämlich keine augenprobleme -> hd und auch nur 60 hertz) 

welche monitor könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? gibt es bis 200euro überhaupt einen empfehlenswerten?


----------



## Diemetius (21. August 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich bei einem neuen Bildschirm die Hertz? Bei den LCDs sind diese gar nicht angegeben, bei 3D sind 120Hertz denk ich Standard, und bei den Backlight LEDs sind meist nur 60 angegeben. Damit scheidet ein LED schon mal aus, wenn die nur 60 Hertz bieten, oder verhält sich das bei LEDs anderes wie bei LCDs? Wobei Backlight ja nur eine Kombination von LCD und LED ist, womit 60Hertz schon sehr mager sind. Wie gesagt, mein aktueller hat 75 Hertz, und seit ich die eingestellt habe, habe ich nur noch am Notebook Augenprobleme (bzw. nachdem ich am Notebook gearbeitet habe)



Die Frequenz  beim LCD-Monitor läßt sich nicht mit derjenigen eines CRT-Monitor vergleichen.

Die Bedeutung der Frequenz geht beim LCD-M. gegen null ,
da es  hier um Umschaltzeiten der Transistoren geht und nicht mehr um die Bild-Wiederholfreq. wie noch beim CRT.
So wird man auch kein Flimmern auf einem LCD-Monitor wahrnehmen.
Trotzdem ist der richtige Aufstellungsort eines LCD-Monitor wichtig ,besonders Blendefekte sind unangenem.

MfG Diemetius


----------



## relgeitz (21. August 2010)

Diemetius schrieb:


> Die Frequenz  beim LCD-Monitor läßt sich nicht mit derjenigen eines CRT-Monitor vergleichen.
> 
> Die Bedeutung der Frequenz geht beim LCD-M. gegen null ,
> da es  hier um Umschaltzeiten der Transistoren geht und nicht mehr um die Bild-Wiederholfreq. wie noch beim CRT.
> ...



Also ich hab bei meinem >5 jahre alten TFT von 60 auf 75 hertz hochgestellt, und mein problem ist merklich besser geworden. also wäre ein moderner 60 hertz bedenklich oder nicht?


----------



## Auge (21. August 2010)

> Also ich hab bei meinem >5 jahre alten TFT von 60 auf 75 hertz hochgestellt, und mein problem ist merklich besser geworden. also wäre ein moderner 60 hertz bedenklich oder nicht?


 
Nein.
Belese Dich zum Thema sonst wird das nie etwas...


----------



## Diemetius (21. August 2010)

Ja so einfach mal googeln ist nicht jedermanns Sache .

Hier die Übersicht meiner Suche und hier gleich der 1. Link.



> Bei einem CRT-Monitor wird das Bild zeilenweise, Pixel für Pixel, mit  einem Elektronenstrahl aufgebaut. Dieser Vorgang muss möglichst schnell  wiederholt werden. Der wiederholte Neuaufbau des Bildes wird als  Refresh oder Bildwiederholfrequenz bezeichnet. Die mit Herz bezeichnete  Refreshrate sollte also hoch sein. Über 100 Hz für empfindliche Menschen  (hier wird das Bild 100 x in der Sekunde aufgebaut). Soweit zum CRT.
> Beim TFT nun, im Vergleich, wird das Bild nicht ständig neu  aufgebaut, sondern ist quasi statisch. Jeder Pixel behält seinen Status  bei bis dieser sich ändert. Die bei TFTs angegebenen 60 Hz bedeuten also  nicht, dass das Bild 60 x pro Sekunde komplett neu aufgebaut wird,  sondern eine UPDATEfrequenz von 1/60 Sekunde! Jede 1/60 Sekunde wird der  Bildinhalt einem Update unterzogen, also Pixel die sich verändert haben  erhalten ein Update und nur diese!
> Nun zum Problem einer Ansteuerung eines TFTs mit z.B. 75 Hz.
> Da die Panels intern weiterhin mit einer Updatefrequenz von 60 Hz  arbeiten kommt es zu einem Negativ-Effekt dem so genannten Tearing,  Unschärfen und Schattenbildungen...


Da sollten keine Fragen mehr offen bleiben.

MfG Diemetius


----------



## relgeitz (23. August 2010)

ah okay danke. eine frage wäre da noch offen. 

warum hat sich mein problem dann beim umstellen von 60 auf 75 hertz merklich verbessert? ist das nur einbildung meinerseits?


----------



## UnnerveD (23. August 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> ah okay danke. eine frage wäre da noch offen.
> 
> warum hat sich mein problem dann beim umstellen von 60 auf 75 hertz merklich verbessert? ist das nur einbildung meinerseits?



Das könnte durchaus eine psychologische Ursache haben, da sich in dir der Gedanke "Höhere Frequenz = besserer Monitor = angenehmer für die Augen" manifestiert hat, ergo wurde dir "vorgegaukelt", dass die Probleme abnehmen.

Desweiteren könnte es auch tagesformabhängig sein - es gibt Tage, da bin ich nach 10 Stunden am Monitor total im Arsch und die Augen brennen, an anderen Tagen merke ich davon nichts.

Ursache dafür könnte auch die betriebsinterne Klimaanlage sein -> unsere hier reizt mich an einigen Tagen schon sehr...

Auch könnte entscheidend sein, wie sich die Umgebungsvariablen geändert haben - waren die Tage eher sonnig / bewölkt, dh. musstest du auf künstliches Licht zurückgreifen oder nicht?

Aber prinzipiell ist es so, wie bereits beschrieben:
1) Jeder empfindet Arbeiten am PC anders - die Einen reagieren empfindlicher drauf, die Anderen nicht
2) Die Auflösung der Monitore ist ein entscheidender Faktor -> stellst du auf einem 17 Zoll eine 1600er Auflösung ein, unterscheidet sich der Seheindruck zu einem 19"+ Monitor doch erheblich.

Ich arbeite @work mit gerade einmal 1280*1024 an einem 17", daheim mit 1920*1080 an einem 22" -> Auch wenn die Schrift am 17" etwas größer ist; daheim arbeite ich dann doch lieber, weil ich das "gewöhnt" bin und es als angenehmer empfinde.

MfG


----------



## relgeitz (23. August 2010)

was ich sehr erstaunlich finde:
seit ich weiß, wie die Hertzberechnung bei TFT Monitoren von statten geht, hab ich auch am Notebook keine Probleme mehr mit meinen Augen, ja ein bissl die Helligkeit korrigieren usw. aber sonst eigentlich nicht besonderes geändert. 

ich bin faziniert von meinem Körper/Geist/Unterbewusstsein. auch wenn ich schon glaube, dass der schlechte Rechner im Büro bzw. die Klimaanlage an der ganzen Sache schuld ist/war. 

Danke für die Hilfe. Wirklich spitze


----------

